# Where can you find mango lumber?



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

I see lots of mango furniture in the stores now days but I can't seem to find mango lumber anywhere.

Found some highly figured stuff on the internet but no basic lumber.

Where can I find it and how much does it cost?

Any body have experience working with it?

thanks


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

from a mango tree


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

try this site
www.cookwoods.com/Mango.htm

They have it in stock


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Machines fine, hell on hand tools since it is so fibrous. Most of it that I've seen is fairly figured. The fibers tend to bee like one big knot from my experience hence the crazy grain. I got mine from a woodworker who used to live and work in Hawaii. I've never seen it in stores.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got 6-7 pieces waiting for the right projects and most came from an eBay seller in HI that was very good to work with named nameleomoanikeala


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LJ Harold might have a line on Mango. He's from Hawaii. Or Cook's.
I found Miles' comment the other day interesting - he has seen projects selling for less than the retail BF cost of some timbers. Perhaps deconstuction of a made object might be cheaper than the wood itself.


----------



## SophieTucker (Jul 20, 2018)

I obtained about 200 board feet of mango from a single tree in Hawaii. It has been air drying for about 5 years. Most of it is 8/4 boards 6 - 8 ft long, 5 - 8" wide. I would love to sell it as I am going in a different direction in woodworking.


----------



## HonestlyMediocre (Jul 15, 2018)

Sophie, that's quite the long game. OP asked about Mango lumber 8 years ago, so you spent 3 years sourcing the perfect tree and another 5 years drying it out for him? 

Out of curiousity, where is the lumber now?


----------



## SophieTucker (Jul 20, 2018)

Ha! You never know, there could still be interest…
The lumber is stacked in my garage, with mango stickers (future pen blanks?) between the boards.


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

where are you located? I am interested


----------



## SophieTucker (Jul 20, 2018)

South of San Francisco, CA.


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

I am just south of Seattle. I little far to come look


----------



## Drevo (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm in SF and interested. PM sent


> I obtained about 200 board feet of mango from a single tree in Hawaii. It has been air drying for about 5 years. Most of it is 8/4 boards 6 - 8 ft long, 5 - 8" wide. I would love to sell it as I am going in a different direction in woodworking.
> 
> - SophieTucker


----------



## JonSH (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi Sophie, I'm also interested in the mango if you still have any (I realize this post was over a year ago). I'm also south of SF! Let me know if any still available.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I have a lovely piece that I picked up in Hawaii. Mine was gifted to me, but I also saw some when shopping for koa lumber. I bought some koa from Aloha Woods (http://www.alohawoods.com/) and they had Mango and other local Hawaiian wood. They were very helpful and would be willing to send pictures first and ship. Shipping might be affordable with a Priority Mail Large Flat Rate Board Game Box (23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3"). They say they can ship somewhat affordably using those boxes. They were super nice and not cheap, but given the nature of their product not that bad either.

Mine was acquired for my lutherie work, and I have not yet built an instrument with it, but I did need to cut a little off of the slab to get it into an airline sized bag and the little off cut seems to work, sand, and finish nicely.

I have not looked into it, but was told that there was some available from little one man operations in south Florida. These little operations can be hard to find even when you are local to the area and since you aren't I don't know how you would find them, but maybe it might be possible.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

> I have a lovely piece that I picked up in Hawaii. Mine was gifted to me, but I also saw some when shopping for koa lumber. I bought some koa from Aloha Woods (http://www.alohawoods.com/) and they had Mango and other local Hawaiian wood. They were very helpful and would be willing to send pictures first and ship. Shipping might be affordable with a Priority Mail Large Flat Rate Board Game Box (23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3"). They say they can ship somewhat affordably using those boxes. They were super nice and not cheap, but given the nature of their product not that bad either.
> 
> Mine was acquired for my lutherie work, and I have not yet built an instrument with it, but I did need to cut a little off of the slab to get it into an airline sized bag and the little off cut seems to work, sand, and finish nicely.
> 
> ...


Didn't look closely enough and realize this was a very old thread. Sorry. Maybe someone will find the info useful any way.


----------



## Mml7233 (6 mo ago)

Sophie-do you still have the mango available?


----------

